# Seaview sound effects



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

There was a guy I knew who built a DeBoer Seaview that had the sonar sound effects on his sub. Anyone know if this still is available or if anyone was planning on producing any? This and the soon to be available lighting kit would be da bomb, as the kids say.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, at this time, it looks like there will be TWO lighting sets available from TWO different manufacturers; Just An Illusion is coming up with the lighting AND the decal sheets for the control room and Flying Sub, and VooDooFX is working on a lighting kit also; BOTH companies come out with great stuff, so we customers will have a choice. :thumbsup:
As for the sound effects, if we can't find any being made, you can always whisper "wxoo, wxoo, wxoo, wxoo" while staring at our completed builds, like I'm gonna do.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

A sound chip and speaker with the Seaview sonar ping would be a highly advisable accessory for this kit...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

jbond said:


> A sound chip and speaker with the Seaview sonar ping would be a highly advisable accessory for this kit...


It has already been done but by whom I can't remember.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

*kit with sound*

what kind of sound did the Doyusha/Marusan Seaview reissue have? It came with a little sound unit and light bulbs. I had the kit but never built it...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

************* wired his build-up of his movie _Seaview_ kit for sound, and the effect was very cool. I agree this would be a terrific feature to be able to incorporate into the Moebius model. Kinda like the Pal War Machine, the _Seaview's_ SFX are an important part of its personality.

Which ever one of you electronics geniuses steps up the the plate with a "sonar ping" kit will have at least one customer.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> ************* wired his build-up of his movie _Seaview_ kit for sound, and the effect was very cool. I agree this would be a terrific feature to be able to incorporate into the Moebius model. Kinda like the Pal War Machine, the _Seaview's_ SFX are an important part of its personality.
> 
> Which ever one of you electronics geniuses steps up the the plate with a "sonar ping" kit will have at least one customer.


Make that two.:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

jbond said:


> A sound chip and speaker with the Seaview sonar ping would be a highly advisable accessory for this kit...


OOOOOOHHHhhhhh...that WOULD be cool!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I belive VooDooFX has a recordable sound chip available.. I could be wrong.. Im sure you can find a sonar sound mp3 some where on the net..Jeff


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

http://www.ilovewavs.com/Effects/War/Sonar.wav

http://www.cs.utk.edu/~bigger/subsounds/sonar1.au

http://www.cs.utk.edu/~bigger/subsounds/sonar.wav


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

yeah....I think you are right about that recordable chip, modelgeek. Voodoo does make one. I kind of like a cross between the first one and the last one that you posted, Admiral. I like the background noise of the first one but I like the ping of the last one.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Probably be easy to record the actual one off the show.. or maybe it was already sampled on the irwin allen cds?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

There is a sample on a bonus disc for GNP/Crescendo's Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen CD boxed set...it's not a great sample--there's a weird repeating bubbling noise running under it that doesn't sound like something sampled from the show. I think you'd get better results recording off the DVDs...


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

I got the bonus disc with the seaview exterior sounds,interior sounds and seaview computer.Wish I knew how to put it on here for yall to hear and download.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

You can sample sounds with window's.. it comes with a sound sampler, and windows media player also has sound recording ability.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I just checked.. the exterior "bubbling" sound effect is pretty good, and has the proper "ping" sounds.

The interior control room sound however also has the ping radar sounds as well. It might be a good alternate choice.

The theme music might also be a nice choice as well.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the TV sounds are more fitting for the moebius kit. Any one care to post them for sampling.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got my model in yesterday, and was thinking of the sound issue. How about an interior, or base speaker, hooked up to an exterior MP3 player. Turn on the lights, then sound. And if you wanted to change from a sound effect to music, head to the PC.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

I think that an MP3 player is the answer. Find an old one with not much storage that no one else wants anymore and it will be perfect for installing into the Seaview. Buy a tiny amplifier and speaker and you are done.

Have a look at www.jaycar.com and CAT. NO. AA0223 for a little amplifier module. I am sure that Radio Shack and others would have something similar too.

Find some wav files off the net and string them together with an audio program on your PC, convert them to MP3, and then copy them to the MP3 player.

I have utilized this approach for my 2ft TARDIS. My MP3 player plays TARDIS dematerialization sounds, background hum, and each of the Doctors say a few words.

Alien


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

VoodooFX is looking into a sound player pre-loaded for the Seaview.


----------



## cljohnston108 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey there! First post here.

A few years back, when I owned a PC, I made add-ons for the shareware sailing sim Virtual Sailor of the Seaview & Flying Sub...

*Virtual Sailor | Add-Ons | Submarines*

I was able to track down an actual Seaview sonar ping WAV, which I included in my add-on, but I don't remember the URL where I found it.

If anybody wants to email me, I can attach it in my reply ('cause I don't know how to host files online).

Cheers!
Chris Johnston


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

email sent!


----------



## cljohnston108 (Jun 9, 2008)

On its way!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ditto...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris, I have web space, and if you want, can make it available via a download. Soon as you give me the permission, I'll zip it up, and make a link available.


----------



## cljohnston108 (Jun 9, 2008)

Go for it, Gary!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Will do.. odds are, I'll also take the odfficial "control room" looped sounds amd do a mp3 mix of the sonar and control rooms sounds, so there will be available not only the sonar pings, but also a "running" sound effect wav, without the background bubbling noise effects.

Here's the link for just the pinging sound effect.. it probably needs some dead space added at the end for the proper looping timing.

http://www.4shared.com/file/50784349/a4fba3c6/Seaview_Ping.html

I'll probably post a properly looping one soon as well.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Well, heck, while you guys are at it, why not investigate some method to make the radar mast on the conning tower rotate? I was thinking something along the line of a small cell phone vibrator motor in some sort of resin plug that fits inside the conning tower kit pieces and keeps everything aligned. 

Gene


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think I remember seeing it rotate in the series.

(Might have missed it though)

I picked up two of those walmart clearanced sound record playback toys.. it's called a "yadda yadda yadda" and they are in the toy section where hadnheld battery powered games are.. they were $3 plus tax, and I think originally were $12.99 or $9.99.

I tried one in the store, and they record about 7 seconds of sound for playback. Too bad they can't be just turned on or off again for continuous sound playback, but still, that's enough for the "effect". Sounds a tad tinny, but for $3 what can ya ask?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

gareee said:


> I don't think I remember seeing it rotate in the series........


It did in _my_ bathtub......

Gene


----------



## cljohnston108 (Jun 9, 2008)

GKvfx said:


> It did in _my_ bathtub......
> 
> Gene


And it did on my add-on!

*Webshots Albums > cljohnston108 > Virtual Sailing*


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I was thinking of making the radar shaft the on-off switch.Push up on,push down off.Just needs a little R&D thinking time to figure it out.Or a reed switch from the model railroad dept.alexander


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Seaview Ping*

Yesterday Gareee posted a link to a .Wav File of a single Seaview Ping. but it needed a loop. Well I took that .Wav file and tweeked it a bit and created the following .Mp3 files.

10 Ping 15 Sec .Mp3
http://www.hostfil.es/file/11775/Seaview-10-Ping-mp3.html

10 Rapid Ping 10 Sec .Mp3
http://www.hostfil.es/file/11776/Seaview-Rapid-Ping-mp3.html

Enjoy
AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

*Bingo!*

Get a sound module with record feature and you're in business.

http://www.vttbots.com/seaview_central.html


----------

